# I'm giving up on South Beach



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Just the phase one parts, though. It's too drastic of a change, and right now I don't have too much time to put into changing the way I cook and the planning that goes into it.

I just decided to use whole grains in place of white, less sugar, and exercise more. Hopefully that will be enough.

My husband didn't even notice I gained that ten pounds, so I doubt he will notice if it's missing. 

Besides, all it takes is a good exercise plan 3x/week with weight training for toning and increased calorie burning capacity.


----------



## gnarlychattels (Mar 28, 2006)

I've lost 60 lbs- Here's what worked for me- 
Discontinue antidepressants- I'm not suggesting you do- I did 
Eat nothing white
Eat nothing processed- have a 3rd grader read the ingredients- if they can't pronounce them- don't eat it.
Exercise daily- walk at least 1 mile per day. 
Get some other exercise requiring bending, stretching and sweating- 
I salvage scrap iron... 
As you lose- discard your big clothes

Keep the faith- 
Don


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I have done SB a couple of times. The first phase worked, but I gained the weight back with 2nd phase. You have got to be careful with adding the carbs and startches for sure! Now this is what I do....dot he SB with a protein drink in 2nd phase. Exercise like crazy!


----------

